# Flashy and Magna due 5/3 & 5/15



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd post while I have a few minutes. My kids each bought a new doe late last summer and bred them for late spring babies.

Flashy is due May 3rd, she turns 2 years old later this month. She belongs to my daughter and is bred to her buck, Superior.
The year before last we bought Flashy's twin sister, Jazabelle when she was a kid, and adore her, so when my friend brought a group of yearlings from that breeders farm to pick from, my daughter went with Flashy. Ironically Flashy and Jazzy don't like each other lol.

Magna just turned 2 years old and belongs to my son. My son doesn't mess with her much, and I don't know if she was handled much prior as she has been really skittish -
until now. She is a super big sweetheart. She is my buddy, I just love her. I'm guessing she inherited calm and sweet pregnancy hormones? lol. Anyway, I love spending time with her, baby talking her and in return just being calm and gentle goes a long way with her. 
She sees my son coming and she runs lol! Poor kid. She knows when he comes out to mess with her that it's usually for a reason.

I haven't really taken any pics, but here is a video from the other day before finally getting it mowed. For 4-5 hours a day these girls go in a pen with babies while the mama's go out to graze in the big doe pen. Next weekend when we wean, we'll keep these 2 girls with the doe kids, and in a stall at night. Otherwise, the bully mom's we are weaning will pick fights. So...lots of pampering for these 2 gals.

Flashy (the one grazing) and Magna





Edited to add:

Another video from Friday.... Magna found a butt scratching post lol!


----------



## Andie Harness (Apr 5, 2020)

cute!
:run:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay! Best wishes. They are both beautiful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty Girls! I can't wait till May to see the cuties they give y'all!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats!  hope all goes well for kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  I tried to get pictures of them this morning since they are babysitting the babies while the mom's are out grazing, but apparently it's nap time lol
Looking forward to babies from them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No real changes in the girls, they are both doing well. They are 'baby goat babysitters' and getting adjusted to their new routine of going in the front yard/pen during the day and in the barn at night. It's been frustrating though, trying to figure out how to do things in the barn as we're in the process of wanting to tear out existing stalls and replace a wall, then build new stalls. I just don't see us being able to do that right now, but we'll see.
I can't put the girls in the barn with the babies as they are mean to them in the barn, which I think is weird as they do okay with them outside, and get upset if we don't hurry up and bring out the babies lol.

Flashy is due in 2 1/2 weeks and Magna in 4 1/2 weeks. They are so very sweet and laid back, I'm loving how their personalities have changed. They are like lost puppies! When we bring the babies inside in the late afternoon, and get these girls fed, we let them out to roam around while we're working on stuff. They are only slightly spoiled.

Here are some pics from Sunday - Magna on the outside, Flashy inside - both staring at my daughter who is being attacked by the babies lol


















Following me like lost puppies!


















Yesterday evening they were hanging out with us in the pen we've been working on - repairing fence and installing t-posts so we can get the buck kids separated from the girls. They wanted leaves, so my daughter got them leaves lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Everytime I see your does & kidds they look fantastic. Even with a hernia, they look healthy & so big. Can I ask what do you feed them? How much & do you feed grain? I could use your expertise. Thankyou


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Everytime I see your does & kidds they look fantastic. Even with a hernia, they look healthy & so big. Can I ask what do you feed them? How much & do you feed grain? I could use your expertise. Thankyou


Aww thank you so much! I try my best to keep them as healthy and happy as I can. We love them so much! 
I sold the babies with the hernias on Monday - the buckling will be a weed eater (sadly a meat goat later, but he'll have a good life until that day). The doeling had surgery on Wed and is doing well although they said she is terrified and a basket case since having surgery - so hopefully once she starts healing up a bit she'll calm down and start warming up to them.

We feed our does and bucks on a basic 16% goat developer from a local feed mill. Nothing fancy. Purina Loose minerals (although we just ran out and they are getting an old bag of Burkmann's&#8230; and actually eating it!).
Flashy and Magna were only getting 1lb. a day in the evenings, then when Flashy was 6 weeks out (Magna 8 weeks) we started feeding 1/2lb. each in the morning, now both are getting 1lb. 2x a day. We use an Alfalfa mix hay, and timothy mix hay. Plus these 2 love to graze.

The babies are on an 18% mix that our feed mill makes - it's their version of a show wether feed. Very affordable and better than their weaning pellet. 
I add 2 supplements to the babies feed - a little bit of a feed store version of Calf Manna (same nutritional values & 1/2 the price), we also add a little bit of Amplify (horse supplement very comparable to Power Fuel). I try to keep feed out for babies at all times. I wanted them to come into weaning in good weight so if they lose weight it wouldn't be hard to get it back on them. I topdress ammonium chloride (but planning to start adding ACV to water and if they like it stick with it instead). 
The bucks and 2 yearlings are getting supplements as well - just in case we have a summer show season.
I wouldn't be using both of the supplements but in case there is a summer show season, we are slowly trying to prep them. Otherwise I'd probably just stick with the generic calf manna to help put on weight/maintain good growth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. They are beautiful. Since I have just started with registered stock, Im discovering they are very different from my meat goats. The Boers require more feed & higher levels of protien. I will need to find a feed mill and start talking. Otherwise 1- 50lb bag will not last a month. And I would like to show my 2 boys. They are developing very nicely. Which I have no idea what to do. I dont want to mes them up. Lightning at 2 months is 42lbs. So I know he will clear 50lbs easy in another month. Thinderbolt is already 27lbs. And Im just nervous about putting them on Corid for 5 days...geez. they just seems so young. Do you feed alfapha all year? Mine usually get pasture..for browse. Only get alfapha hay mix in winter. I do grain all year for all the vitamins, nutrients and free choice minerals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. They are beautiful. Since I have just started with registered stock, Im discovering they are very different from my meat goats. The Boers require more feed & higher levels of protien. I will need to find a feed mill and start talking. Otherwise 1- 50lb bag will not last a month. And I would like to show my 2 boys. They are developing very nicely. Which I have no idea what to do. I dont want to mes them up. Lightning at 2 months is 42lbs. So I know he will clear 50lbs easy in another month. Thinderbolt is already 27lbs. And Im just nervous about putting them on Corid for 5 days...geez. they just seems so young. Do you feed alfapha all year? Mine usually get pasture..for browse. Only get alfapha hay mix in winter. I do grain all year for all the vitamins, nutrients and free choice minerals.


Your welcome! I totally understand about getting started. Again, we honestly wouldn't feed like this if we weren't prepping for a possible show season. It's such a gamble. Boers do seem to require more. 
Something you can also try to keep condition on them in low grain circumstances is to get a good protein tub like Goatlyx or I believe Vitacharge has one that is supposed to be good. 
'1' 50lb. bag of feed to last a month? For how many goats? I wish I had that problem lol! Before we slacked on feed for the mama's we just recently weaned, we were going through 3 bags of feed a week. So our feed bill will temporarily be better until these last 2 does kid. Babies are eating more and more. You should definitely find out what goat feed is available in your area. For growing kids the more protein, fat and fiber you can get in the mix the better. Older does and pregnant does don't need as much protein, they need more fat and fiber so you can even go to a 14% protein for an adult or pregnant doe.

Those are good weights for the babies. If you make changes, just do it gradually. Make sure it's balanced as well as possible. What we are doing now, we did last year.
This is Skeeter/Lizzie's brother from last year (different sire), he was 5 months old and 130lbs last summer at our state fair. He was on the exact same feed program we're going with. Of course genetics are a big part of it.









This is his twin sister that we retained. She just turned 13 months old and is around 150lbs - very low maintenance. Starting to put her back on this feed program minus the Amplify.









Last month









My daughters paint doe - possibly would be her showmanship doe again. She's the one I need to get more condition on.









She looks good in the pic with her winter fuzz, but needs more cover. She isn't a wide/big boned doe, but she is one of our favorites (winner of best personality!). 16 months and around 150lbs 









We need to start a project thread (even if not showing) before/after lol. That would be fun.

I'm really hoping Flashy and Magna have some nice kids. So far both seem to be doing very well. Flashy is due in 2 weeks and is getting fairly big. Her sister had a single and didn't look very pregnant, so I am hopeful she has twins. Magna is really getting a belly starting too. They are silly girls. 
We put them in their new temporary setup tonight. We tore the back off of one of our permanent stalls (wanted to get rid of the pallet wall and put in a wall like the 2x6 divider that is there).









We'll divide this area into 2 stalls when Flashy gets a few days out. For now we want to keep these 2 together so they stay happy. We may start tearing out that back wall tomorrow - replace it as we go. We get rid of that icky pallet wall that panel will fit. Right now it's at an angle.









Girls are not complaining, they love their hay lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly i need BOER GOAT FEED & LEARNING TO SHOW FOR DUMMIES! Thats what I need.
I really like your barn plans. How big is your barn? I love the horse stall panels. I grew up with those in.part of my Grandads barn. Only way to keep some Studs we had inside. Those yearlings can be a pain sometimes..lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Honestly i need BOER GOAT FEED & LEARNING TO SHOW FOR DUMMIES! Thats what I need.
> I really like your barn plans. How big is your barn? I love the horse stall panels. I grew up with those in.part of my Grandads barn. Only way to keep some Studs we had inside. Those yearlings can be a pain sometimes..lol.


LOL! Honestly, just time and learning on the feed and showing. You just have to call around and see what is available around you and have them email/facebook or text you feed tags and prices.
We feed the purple tag to our babies, and the white/yellow tag to our adults.









Showing just depends on the level of showing you want to do. If you have the option to show at County Fairs, they are usually more laid back - at least here in KY. We love showing at county fairs. ABGA can be tough, especially when you show against professional breeders & fitters. I'm just not into all of that - we just like to raise and show goats, and do our best to make them look the best that we can. I'm not into all of the different hair products, and some of the trends. It's stressful enough trying to get a white goat white and half way decent body clip lol! The more you want to put into it, the more expensive it can get. If you were closer I would totally invite you to come learn and hang out with us! We have a big 'goat family' we show with and that honestly is what makes it so much fun.

Thanks for the comments on the barn. The original 'middle' part of the barn was 12'x16', then we added onto each side 7'x16', then the little front section we built is something like 7'x 10-12'. 
I've really struggled trying to figure out the stall situation. I think until we can really settle on something, we'll use the first 2 original stalls. We'll just put something across the back to close them in closer to Flashy's due date (2 weeks from today).

I forgot to get a picture of them in their new temporary setup since hubby mostly fixed that back wall...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think it looks very nice. Are any of the horse panels still on tracks & rollers? If so, they could be seperation or walls. I loved the way you could move & lock down different stall doors to move studs, or block off sick or pregnant mares from studs. We could leave one roller in track, pivot the rest of the wall anywhere we wanted with the metal lock down.
You be careful on your trip. Take care of your Dad & Uncle. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think it looks very nice. Are any of the horse panels still on tracks & rollers? If so, they could be seperation or walls. I loved the way you could move & lock down different stall doors to move studs, or block off sick or pregnant mares from studs. We could leave one roller in track, pivot the rest of the wall anywhere we wanted with the metal lock down.
> You be careful on your trip. Take care of your Dad & Uncle. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted how it goes.


Thanks I appreciate it  The rollers are really rusted, and didn't have tracks. My husband knocked some of the rollers off since they weren't really usable. But the doors themselves are good and strong - heavy... oh my... are they heavy lol.
That is great that you guys were able to use them to separate the horses that way.

My Dad did get in Saturday evening, thank you for asking. I did not go with him to Indiana. He went Sunday and had a great visit with his brother, then drove back home and arrived this afternoon. I wanted to go visit my uncle, but decided with the virus, stay at home orders, and the fact I'd been out at some businesses recently, I didn't want to risk anyone's health or go up to Indiana and risk bringing something back with me - even though we wouldn't stop anywhere up there. I know I will already regret not going. But at the same time, I kind of want to remember my uncle in the many good times. I suffer from mild depression and anxiety, and not sure how this would affect me seeing him so weak (and yellow - as he has severe jaundice  ).
It was a tough call. I'm just thankful my Dad got to see him, and my Dad looks good as well. My Dad is 76 (his brother is 81).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww yes the wonderful.thing about choices...no matter what we do..we second guess our choice. :shrug:
We all do that. Under the circumstances, and understanding your tender heart . I think you made the best choice possible. We forget the catastrophe we could create. I think you did great!
Yes those old panels were thick & heavy, but beautiful also. They were a pain to keep the channels Clean so they could roll..somewhat..lol.
Well heres a few pics of my boys. LIghtning is 6 weeks old now


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My baby Thunderbolt 4 weeks








They are growing tooooo fast















And here is total honoryness .








They are helping me clean out my flower beds...weed beds truthfully


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers - they look good! I love the weeding crew lol! I totally understand. My flower bed is horrible with weeds  I went out to try and weed it about a month ago and it is just a lost cause. I have pretty flowers in there that come up every year. I am honestly thinking about looking into some mulch and trying to get it looking nice again. We can't have a garden because of the goats and dog, so we can at least have the flower bed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to get pictures today, but was just too busy. Maybe Fri since it's supposed to rain tomorrow.
Flashy and Magna are doing well. Flashy is pretty big and has a nice udder coming in. She's active, grazing, and looking for trouble. These 2 girls are so rotten it's ridiculous lol.
We were late feeding this morning and I took a quick 'lousy' phone pic of her expression - 'hey, where's my breakfast lady?' You can see Magna peeking in the background lol!









The little girls are next to them (and wether), I 'think' this is Duchess - it's hard to tell Duchess and Amelia apart when all you can see is their face!









Munchies! I was originally going to make Magna's stall where that round grey hay feeder is at, but I think we're just going to put a back on this stall and put her in here when Flashy is ready to kid. 









The boys this afternoon - they are across from the girls. Skeeter making sure I was still standing there.









Babies were running out of feed, so I had to make a run to get feed. Hopefully this lasts a few weeks since we weaned the January babies. 8 babies, 2 pregnant does, 2 yearling does, and 2 yearling bucks... I still had some adult feed left. 









This is my poor flower bed! Yikes! I really need to look into a good way to get this under control. With my arm issue, and the size of this flower bed, I just can not weed it. I'm thinking maybe mulch might be the answer. I definitely need projects to keep me busy while waiting on these girls to kid! 









A big project I want to get done as soon as wether permits is working on our livestock trailer! The weather has been hard on it. It's supposed to rain tonight/tomorrow, so I'm planning to go out tomorrow in the rain and scrub any dirt & yuck off of it. That away when we get a few dry days we can hopefully put a new coat of paint on it. I'm getting ready to buy a goat panel to cut down and make dividers with it (previously used cattle panels and I don't like using them - babies like to stick their heads through).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoatLover24839 (Apr 22, 2020)

Happy kidding!


----------



## GoatLover24839 (Apr 22, 2020)

Your goats are beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you!

I'm heading to bed early tonight, just wanted to share a few pics of the girls from my phone. 
It rained all day so they were stuck inside. They were standing there after feeding time telling me they wanted cookies - I forgot to bring the bag out... Bad mom I know! 
Flashy was standing up on the wall looking for me - she didn't realize I went back into the other part of the barn lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Flashy is due in 9 days! Magna is due 3 weeks from today. Both girls are so sweet and spoiled it's ridiculous lol. I took animal crackers out in my jacket pockets today so I could give some to the other does, and left some in a pocket for these 2 girls. They kept attacking my pockets and licking my hands when I put them in their stall, demanding more cookies. I must have spent 5 minutes explaining I didn't have anymore lol.






Meanwhile the boys were being silly. Flashy is bred to Superior (the one on the ground), and Magna is bred to Scat (standing on the trough). 









Dorks..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh so cute & preggo!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Amazing looking boys and girls! It's getting so close, y'all must be getting so excited! Can't wait for baby pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... it's 11:45pm, so I guess in 15 minutes we could say that Flashy is due tomorrow? lol.
I was very busy today, so wasn't able to get any pics. She looked more uncomfortable this evening and was waddling more so, poor girl. Ligs are soft and for the first time she didn't want me to check them. Udder is starting to take more shape, I expect her to probably fill more as she starts to labor - her twin sister didn't fill until she was in labor.

Magna is due in 2 weeks and so far so good. She did give me a scare last night and was scouring, but never acted sick and bounced back. I did a fecal on her not too long ago and it wasn't too bad - dewormed her, but I may do another one tomorrow just to be sure.

My husband does not have the kidding stalls completed, ugh! he's been working on putting some posts in the ground, and today put cement in to secure them. All he has to do really is just cut wood and put backs on the 2 stalls - we'll use 2 existing stalls that we removed the back wall (pallet wall) to open up the other side of the barn. It really shouldn't be too hard... I hope lol.

I installed my barn cam this evening, but have tried to be good and not get engrossed in checking them every 5 minutes. I do admit, I love to see what they are up to at night. When I checked a little while ago and they were eating hay - sleeping now. Magna in the front of their area, and Flashy in the back. They have a long temporary stall right now so they can stay together.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh its getting exciting! Its so scary and exciting at the same time. Cant wait to see the babies! :clapping::neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Uh oh..goat tv! It's sooo addictive! I still haven't taken down my cameras yet. I love sneeking peeks at the barn to see what all the monsters are up to. Lol
Happy Kidding...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it's 1:30am - way past time to go to bed lol. But it's Sunday - Flashy's due date! Nothing yet, and unless big changes tonight then she didn't seem very close. She was laying around more than usual today, and looking a little bit uncomfortable, but it was also about 80 degrees, so it was very warm after weeks of cool temps. 
We're expecting a high of 74 and scattered thunderstorm chances. 
We separated the girls into their own stalls this evening. We tore out the back wall of the stalls a while back - pallet wall and still haven't 100% decided how we want to do the stalls. So for now we put a panel across the back of the first 2 of 3 stalls. Later we'll put something else there that will have a hole for babies to go out to a creep feeder. Right now, the 5 weanlings have the 3rd stall and the area behind the kidding stalls (plenty of room). 
If that makes sense lol. I was going to get pics, but it was dark, and my phone battery was about dead. 
We were worried they would get upset being separated, especially Magna, but so far they seem to be really content. 

In the morning I'm hoping to go to TSC to get a goat panel, so my husband can cut it down and make some new/bigger hay feeders. Guess I should have kept that to myself, because that is probably reason enough for Flashy to decide to kid - doe code and all lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! The girls were comfy in their own stalls last night - thank goodness! 
No real changes in Flashy to report this morning. Ligs are very soft and hollowing out, udder is not there yet - but if she is like her twin sister, it may not be until she's in active labor.
Beautiful day for her to kid, so of course it probably won't happen today or even tonight with our luck lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hope the both do well!(dance) Especially with all the changes youve made for those two girls!(doh) Cant wait to see what the little ones look like! :lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  So far no big changes for Flashy, although she was more grumpy than usual with the young does and was going out of her way to warn them away.

Here are a few pics from earlier this afternoon. 













































This is Flashy in her stall - view from the back, guess I forgot to get one from the front lol









Magna is in the stall next to her









Babies have the area around them lol Eventually we'll take the back panel off and make something that has a little door for each stall so babies can go out to a creep area.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness, she is huge. Twins? She looks great as always! They dont look like theyve dropped yet. She is posty though. She must be right on the edge. Get a little more udder, and babies will be here! Cant wait to see those up & coming superstars!:inlove::waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Not much change today. She's hollowing out a little more than yesterday. It's so hard to say what that udder will do, fill before active labor or not. Ugh. lol. She's either eating hay or laying down today. A few minutes ago I peeked out and she had her foot propped up on a log while laying down lol. She moved so no pic.
Ligs are nearly gone. I'm guessing unless big changes then maybe we'll see where she is tomorrow. I'm sure she's probably waiting for the cooler weather and it's supposed to be rainy. Today is gorgeous, low 70s, sunny - a perfect day for kidding in my book...but not in hers lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe babies tomorrow, or maybe she'll stay pregnant forever? who knows? lol.
She is up eating hay right now, but a little while ago she was definitely uncomfortable. it will be a long night checking in on her on the camera.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! She is still holding out! It's a yucky day out today - so probably in a goat's view - a perfect day for kidding lol But still not looking real close, ugh! I checked on her about every 2 hours every night via camera, she did settle down and look a little less miserable. 
Outside today. Her and Magna have a run in shelter in their day time pen that I keep a creep feeder in for doe kids. I hope that up and let them have the shelter (doe kids are in the barn today).
So... lots of checking on her today. 

I should probably keep it to myself that I need to go pay some bills/run a few quick errands lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any progress? Just checking in. Im ecxited for you..lol:waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No changes! Ugh lol! She's really uncomfortable tonight, so I'm hoping maybe tomorrow. It'll be another long night of camera checks.
I just took an hour nap trying to prepare myself for that fun lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope she is not a middle of the night kidder!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll...hummmmmmpthhhhhh(headsmash):imsorry::reading::shrug::waiting::storkboy::storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> I hope she is not a middle of the night kidder!


Me too! Especially with the colder weather that has settled in. After days of being in the 70s and nice, we're back into the low 50s low tonight 40. Then lows possibly in the 30s with record lows Friday night - yuck!  Extended forecast looks like we'll at least be back to good weather by the time Magna is due!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welllll...hummmmmmpthhhhhh(headsmash):imsorry::reading::shrug::waiting::storkboy::storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::waiting::waiting::waiting:


LOL!!! my thoughts exactly!! She's laying down snoozing right now. Her head will kind of hang, then go to the side a little... a little more... then she'll catch herself and pull it back in front of her, then repeat, it's kind of funny to watch. I'm honestly glad she didn't kid today, it was a nasty day for it - drizzling, with a cold breeze, dark and nasty. Our normal highs should be in the upper 60s and 70s and we shouldn't be worrying about frost too much let alone freezing temps!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its that Doe Code thang! Lol 
While I have you here. Its about 4H i got a VERY NICE poster on washing Goats & sheep& clipping ! I thought of you & Jessica84. Its from Weavers. I bought a show chain, and the poster was a freebie on the price tag. Thought you might like to check it out.















You may already know about all of this. Its just very nice quality & really informative.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I actually have pictures someone shared of the poster a while back! Thanks for the reminder as I forgot that I have it! Clipping is such a pain sometimes, the smoother the coat, the easier it is. if we have shows this summer I'm hoping the January doe kids will be easy to clip. They are starting to shed out their baby/winter coats and I can't wait to see their summer coats come in. I brush them a few times a week - mostly because they enjoy it (so do I). One of the buck kids has a sleek coat, but the other 2 are furballs lol.
I'll have to start a thread in 4H section later or tomorrow to bring up the topic - favorite show prep & show day products and equipment! That would be fun. There is a breeder that has been sharing videos of clipping - they are professional fitters & breeders so I'm hoping to sit back and watch her videos too - she has one that talks about show box essentials. I'm not into all that fancy prep (lol), but I like a good shampoo and finishing spray.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's almost 1am, I'm about to get some zzz's (I'm a night owl regardless!), but had to share this pic I took from the barn camera. That pose with her front feet crossed as she tries to sleep....lol She's been like that for about 10 minutes. Silly mama!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..so we have babies?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope lol! But I think it will be this evening or tonight! Udder is full, ligs are gone, and she is vocal. She ate all her hay, gobbled down her breakfast, and went out to graze for an hour straight before putting her in her regular pen with the others. But it's hard to keep an eye on her in there, and she looked a bit 'alert' like they do when they are getting closer, so we put her in her stall for observation. She did okay, but since it's gotten nicer out, we opted to let her out to graze. Here's a video from a couple of hours ago when I went to let her out. She is a vocal gal lol, but it comes and goes. She's still happily grazing like she is starving to death lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's back in her stall. Currently laying with her head in the corner - looks like she put herself in time out lol.

Here's a video from a few minutes ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pre-labor?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Water broke... Waiting for her to decide to push them out lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay!:clapping: Bring on those babies nice and easy with no troubles!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart! Cant wait to see the twins! She is soo sweet. Im sure the kidds will be also!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry it got busy this evening so I couldn't reply until now!

Flashy had quads! Unfortunately a little tiny baby was stillborn. She has 3 super cute boys! The first one is TINY lol. I'd guess 3-4lbs? 6lbs maybe for the other 2. I will weigh them tomorrow. I'm getting in the shower now then I'll post some pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

To bad about the forth, but can't wait to see the pictures of the healthy ones!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! Im soo sorry for the loss of one of your bucklings! Im grateful you have 3 healthy bucklings! Hope Flashy is doing well and feels good! So glad she is done..now just 1 more to go. Cant wait to see your pics! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you! 

They are still snoozing, which means I can catch my breath! We may need to help them nurse through the night to ensure they are finding the teat. Poor Flashy, she keeps trying to get them to come out of their barrel, gives up, and finally lays down for a few minutes.

I delivered the babies - first one was coming with his front feet tucked under him - thankfully her birth canal was plenty big, and he was itty bitty. I was able to reach under, grab a foot and out he came. Waited for what seemed like forever, and she didn't put much effort into laying down to have the next one, so I went in to feel, and felt a bubble near the entrance of the birth canal. So I just massaged to get her to push, but I could sense that the baby wasn't coming up into the birth canal. I found a couple of legs near the birth canal, and pulled them out - breech buckling, followed by the stillborn. The stillborn baby was on top of the breech boy preventing him from entering the birth canal. I worried there was a 4th baby, so instead of waiting, I just went ahead and went in, sure enough, another bubble. Massaged, and got her to push him out.

My daughter helped dry them off after I did initial wipe of the nose and mouth/face, and my husband came in after they were born and got them all to nurse.
Lousy cell phone pics lol



























Video of them after we got the heating barrel set up and bellies full for a little while.





A couple of hours after birth, I grabbed a video before helping them all nurse. 





You can tell they were cramped up, those legs! Poor guys, but they will be fine in a day or two. 
Checking the barn cam, one just came out of the barrel to snuggle up next to mama and sleep. They are sweet little guys. I wish I had gotten their weight, we'll do that in the morning.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww mama wants her boys out of that ol barrel! Bless her heart! They are adorable. There legs will be just fine! The bones are pliable right now..takes over 24 hrs to get hardened. They look really good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! They are very cute. These guys will not come out of their barrel on their own (low 60s today so lamp is off). Little stinkers! So we go out to help them and make sure they latch on and get milk. She doesn't have a strong milk flow right now, so I think we're in that transition from colostrum to milk. 
We have someone that is supposed to come and get the smaller boy this evening as a bottle baby. My daughter did a lot of thinking and decided it would be best to sell one as a bottle baby instead of raising him herself - the worry being when he starts to smell different she might reject him or hurt him and we don't really have anywhere else to keep him or a buddy for him. It will be sad to let one go, but the people wanting him need a buddy for their bottle baby.

Flashy passed most of the placenta last night, but still has a little bit hanging. Ugh. We'll start her on antibiotics when my husband gets home since there are so many factors that warrant the precaution - not passed all placenta, had to go in to help, and having a dead kid inside.
She is resting a lot, but eating fairly well and sure loves the babies. 
I was up and down all night checking on them, and going out to make sure they nursed. I managed a 2 1/2 hour nap earlier but not without checking the camera. My daughter went out to nurse them. I'm getting ready to go back out now to weigh them and get them out to nurse.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on 3 cutie pies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..lets hope the rest of that comes out soon. Are you going to flush her or give her time to pass it? I agree about the 
Antibiotics. Im so sorry one was gone
I know its hard to let the 3rd one go, but those people really need another. Thats very kind of you. I know both bottle babies will do better. 
I hope you get some rest today. Its hard to leave those sweet loving little ones. Hope mama bounces back soon !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!

My daughter chose to let the smallest one go as a bottle baby. He went to a wonderful pet home and has a lamancha buddy 
He was the first born, and the one strongest on his feet.
The other 2 still have funky back legs but are starting to be more active and alert, so I think another day or two and those legs will work themselves out. 
They are super cute. My daughter weighed herself then held babies on the bathroom scale today, but I honestly haven't done the math to get the weights. I do know the little guy that went to a new home was smallest and was 5.6lbs, so I'd guess he was about 5lbs or less at birth. The other 2 are in the 6-8lb. range.

Flashy is doing well, unfortunately we did not do a flush which I normally always do! Ugh. I totally spaced getting it done, which isn't like me. I'm confident that most all of it did come out, as it was very long, dragging the ground to the point I worried she'd step on it, so I tied some of it up. 

Unfortunately we got bad news yesterday a few hours before she had the babies that my uncle (Dad's brother) passed away after fighting bile duct cancer  So it's been a very sad past 36 hours. The babies have definitely helped get through the sadness. He was such an amazing man, he will be greatly missed. One of those kind of people you just grow up thinking they will live forever.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry for the losses you have gone through. Im grateful the kidds make the pain more bearable. Sending prayers.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.  :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it. It's definitely been a sad past few days. We knew it was coming, but definitely doesn't make it easier  I feel so bad for my aunt, they were married for 52 years. Thankfully they have had great support from their kids/grandkids/great grand kids. 
Thankfully, they can at least have the funeral and viewing. We are 3.5 hours away, so we'll only be able to go to the funeral. If it weren't for the virus and then goats being a lot of work - Magna being due next Friday we would go for both.

Speaking of Magna, she is doing well. Due next Friday and looks like she has twins. I was worried she'd stress out being separated from Flashy, but so far she is doing good and is doing very well with the doe kids. it rained all day so they were stuck in the barn, but able to get out for a couple of hours this evening. Now I'm just praying she doesn't try to go early and goes on or after her due date. I worry about leaving Wed, but I'll ask my neighbor if they can check in on her. 

Flashy's little boys are so cute and doing well. The biggest boy still has funky front and back right legs, but he's more active and I think he'll be fine in another day or two. The other boy is doing much better. I gave them both a little Vit E tonight. This guy is a real stinker though. I had to go out a few times last night & overnight to make sure he came out of the barrel to nurse - he wouldn't come out of the barrel until I turned the light on lol. Once I did that and did a 'ridiculous' baby talk voice he was rushing out to find food lol! Today he was better about coming out on his own. Tonight it is supposed to be very cold, so they have their heat lamp on now. I'll keep an eye on them via camera and go out if I don't see him nursing regularly. 
Never a dull moment lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the babies! I hope all goes well for magnas birthing. 
You mentioned flushing out the mom. What do you use for that? I’ve never done that. Just given penicillin if we go in. But I’m curious what you use. We just normally don’t really have to assist. 

So sorry for your loss also. Wow lots your going through and all the stress of baby goats too. Hope you get rest!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Congratulations on the babies! I hope all goes well for magnas birthing.
> You mentioned flushing out the mom. What do you use for that? I've never done that. Just given penicillin if we go in. But I'm curious what you use. We just normally don't really have to assist.
> 
> So sorry for your loss also. Wow lots your going through and all the stress of baby goats too. Hope you get rest!


Thank You! I usually boil some water to try and sterilize it the best I can, let it cool so it's warm, add about 5-10cc of antibiotics - usually PenG or LA200 (if they are getting injected I use whatever I am injecting them with), I mix it up in a calf tube feeding kit. Then I insert the tube into the opening of the uterus, and hold the bag up so that the water/antibiotics drain down into her uterus. It flushes out. A vet showed me how to do this years ago.
I wanted to do it for Flashy since she had that stillborn kid, and you could tell it had been dead a while - no smell and not decaying badly where it was gross, but the placenta was shriveled/old looking. 
We did 3 days of PenG, she has been just fine, and seems to have passed the little bit of placenta that was hanging.

Babies are doing good, getting stronger. Unfortunately, the baby we sold ended up dying, and I am heartbroken! I was so depressed yesterday and so upset. I wont' blame the buyer, who knows what happened, he was perfectly healthy. I have a feeling it was either the milk switch and possibly over feeding. I thought this person had experience with bottle feeding and they'd made it sound like they did, I should have asked how much because I am thinking this could have been avoided. They did seek the vet to help them, and vet said it looked like FKS so I am leaning towards overfeeding. He was only 5.6lbs, and I told her to use a little probiotics in each bottle to help him adjust, and only feed 10-12% of body weight each day. So very sad. Definitely made me worry and paranoid about these 2, but they are doing great now that the bigger one is finally getting his legs straightened out and more active.
I am going to refund the person's $$, and told them to please ask me any questions they may have, if I don't know I'll find someone who does, especially so this doesn't happen again if it's something that could have been avoided.
I will be specific any time I have a kid we take off of mom for a bottle - experienced goat people only. Breaks my heart 

Magna is doing well. It's so cute seeing her out with the doe kids and wether. I realized that Flashy and her babies won't be able to go out with them for another week or two - I worry about hawks and buzzards trying to attack the babies because they are so small and older babies being mean. So those weanlings are going to be so lost without an adult 'baby sitter' 

Magna is due on Friday, and I'm hoping she at least waits to kid on Thursday or after that. Thankfully the weather is looking good once we get to Thursday - normal temperatures, finally!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh Im so sorry little one passed. No telling what really happened. Its just a sad situation.i hope things get better for you.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Hoosier Shadow for the info on flushing......I appreciate that info! I hope all goes well with Magna! I am SO SORRY to hear about the buckling you lost.....that is heartbreaking!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You, it's definitely been very sad 

The other 2 boys are doing very well. My daughter hasn't named them yet! They are such sweet boys, and I love how they stay with mom and are willing to venture with her. Usually the babies don't like to leave the barn area. The one boy still has a funky front leg, but his other legs are good. I have stretched the leg out and it just feels like he needs more time to straighten out. I am sure he was probably stuck with his leg bent for a long time. Huge improvement today, especially seeing him trying to run. He hops like a bunny lol.
A video of them this evening out roaming around.






Magna is doing well so far, she's super sweet and is such a good girl. I love watching her with the weanlings. I wish I could get pictures of them when they decide to nap and kind of huddle together in the afternoons, it's so cute. 
Magna looks like she'll have twins, fingers crossed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well for magna 

She is due this Friday right?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a long, exhausting, but soul healing day. My kids and I drove 3 hours up to Indiana to say goodbye to my uncle, and show support for my family. I saw family I hadn't seen in a long time. My father and siblings were all able to be there - and everyone practiced safe measures as much as we could (I won't lie, there were hugs...). 

My neighbor was so wonderful and checked in on the goats. Magna isn't due until Friday, but I was worried about leaving her.
We got home about 8pm, and even though my husband took care of everyone we wanted to check her and visit with the others (Flashy's babies are sooo sweet and snuggly!).

Well.... MAGNA looks like she might be in labor! I've been trying to watch her on camera, she's definitely uncomfortable tonight. Udder is full & tight, couldn't find ligs. She was also very clingy to me - wanted me to talk to her, and give her scratches. At one point before we came in she put her head in my hand, kind of snuggling into it, while I scratched her cheek. I hope she doesn't change after having babies! I adore her. 

So... it looks to be a long night. Thankfully, I don't have anywhere I have to be tomorrow, well except out in the barn early to feed. Oh, and Flashy's sister Jazzy found a hole in the fence at the back of our place apparently and snuck out, and neighbor brought her back while our neighbor who was watching them put her back in the pen - ugh! They never get out! This only happens when I go somewhere. I mean really goats? really?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. That's great you were able to show support to your extended family.

Wow hope all goes well with magna tonight!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..they just have to show us..you leave, i throw a fit and go.looking for you. Lol lol .the twin bucklings are adorable. I cant wait to see Magnas little ones. Im sure they will bring smiles to your heart.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

HoosierShadow you have had your hands full. 
Sorry for your loss. 
Good luck for tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I greatly appreciate it! I agree, you leave and chaos unfolds! Brats indeed lol!

I was up checking the camera through the night. Magna is very close now. I think we're almost to pushing stage. We're hanging out in the barn waiting and hanging with Flashy and her babies. They are super silly and everywhere now lol

I'm ready for a major nap!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep us up to date. :ahh:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep us up to date. :ahh:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do we have kidds yet? I hope all is well!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She kidded around 11am. Sorry I didn't update, I haven so exhausted - yesterday & all the driving added in, no sleep, and phone battery was low.

Magna had triplets, but 1 was stillborn! Ugh! What in the world? This one was a big boy, and looked like it had been dead for a while as it's face was starting to deform and was smashed in a bit. With all the fluid I'd guess it weighed closer to 15lbs, it was heavy! Poor mom! Slightly smelly. She's been flushed and started on PenG.

Good news? Adorable little paint doe and traditional buckling are doing just fine! The girl is a screamer, but seems to have settled down a bit - definitely a talker and she yells at her mama's udder lol The boy is quiet and laid back. 
Magna is figuring out this mom stuff, and is very quiet and laid back - she is much different than Flashy who wants to tear into the January doe kids who are behind her stall, whereas so far Magna still likes them lol.
I didn't get much in the way of pictures today but I'll share what I was able to get - I have a video but it's not on youtube just facebook I'll have to try and get better pics/video to share tomorrow. We got busy in the afternoon and I had to take an hour and a half nap after I was done in the barn. 
I have 1 ear on each baby taped up right now - the boys ear just needs to be trained to lay flat, and the girl has a folded ear tip and also needs to be trained to lay flat. So they look goofy with Duct tape on an ear lol.

She had the boy, then the little girl came breech right after he was out. His cord was still attached, so I didn't even have time to tie it off and cut it before she came out on top of him lol. So I cleaned her nose/face with a towel, set her by mom, and told her 'here you go'! took care of his cord so he was 'free' and snapped the picture of her lol









The boy is in the front - that was from about 9:30pm tonight when they laid down together to sleep and mama joined them. Now the boy is still there but the girl moved near the stall door - mom is in the middle lol










More pictures tomorrow 

Oh, here is my daughter and Flashy's boys - they are doing great, we are in love, these guys are just so stinking cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am addicted to pictures of babies. Please send more..... i need them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Again beautiful babies. So sorry for the loss of the buckling. Did she get rammed or fall? Bless her heart. Im glad you got a nap in. Youve been through alot this last week.
Your daughter is not happy with the twins ,,,right? Lol shes a cutey! So glad both have delivered and now you can catch your breath!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys I appreciate it  I didn't get new pics to share! Shame on me! But will tomorrow! Today was a super busy day, between barn chores, and trying to get my house cleaned up. I finally folded the mountain of laundry I'd been ignoring on the sofa for about a week - at least it was clean lol. I worked on fecals through the evening. Now I'm ready to just relax 

Moers - my daughter definitely loves those babies, they are definitely easy to love, they are just so sweet! They are everywhere too! Usually babies don't like to wander away from the barn, not these guys, they go wherever mom goes, and will send her running after them (and us)! Love it!
No on getting rammed or falling. When we weaned the January babies, we put Flashy & Magna with the babies, so they have not been around the other does. They were very active though, which is why I didn't think they'd have more than twins. I'm really stumped. I wish I could have taken the fetus in for testing, but not sure the labs are open to the public yet. I should have called. It could very well have been stress related, although they didn't seem too stressed that I know of. It's really strange. 
Magna's babies weighed in at 6.6lbs each the night they were born, so they are small babies, but they are doing good. The little doe is such a talker, and will be the one to keep mom on her toes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im just glad they are doing well. I do.hope you get some rest and can sit back and enjoy some cuddle time with all the new little ones! They are soooo cute.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad all went well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am hoping to get outside and spend some time with them today. I got to spend a little time with them yesterday, still no really good pics lol! I am going to take my camera out today as it's hard to get pics of them with my phone, the pics turn out blurry. 

Flashy and her boys are out with the January doe kids & wether during the day now  Hopefully in another week we can transition Magna and her babies to join them. Flashy is VERY protective of her kids, and they are great about staying with her. 
Magna is a very good mom, still figuring out this whole 'I have to protect my babies' stuff as she is just really laid back, and her babies go in different directions lol! They are so little and adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I managed to get a few pictures of each of the babies today. They got to go out with Flashy/her babies & the weaned does and wether and so far it went well. Magna is very protective which was kind of funny to see. She stomps her foot and warns the older kids and other babies away lol.

Buckling



























Doeling





































This evening after feeding we were hanging out in the barn, and I happened to peek over the stall door and this is what I saw lol - the boy is going to be another weird one for sleeping positions! 









Across the barn aisle... my silly boy Axel was doing his best death sleep!









Look at these bums...lol









He's alive! Only when I open the stall door... I can yell at him, yell his name, bang on the wall - nada... but open that stall door...









Magna's babies taking a break









My daughter holding one of Flashy's boys. Flashy is such a great mama.


















Magna's little doe while my son was talking on the phone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

awww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So preciouse! Adorable & looking healthy. I really like your doeling. Very nice little paint.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You I appreciate it! The paint doe is so adorable. Her and her brother are starting to really get bouncy now, and naturally the weather was lousy all day, so they only got to play outside their stall for a few minutes. She is so long and leggy! 
Flashy's boys are getting so big, they are really nice, thick boys! So we are very happy with these babies  

Now I need to get the kids on the ball with naming them!
I'd like for Marissa to name one or both of her boys something to do with flying - they were born hours after my uncle passed away, and he loved to fly. So I'd sure love it if she would honor him.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe congrats! The babies are so adorable!!


----------

